# 22 Saddles Stolen - Wiltshire



## lizziebell (19 November 2010)

Receievd the following from Wiltshire Horsewatch this morning. 

Wiltshire Horsewatch
54100096941   17/11/10   11.30hrs
Blue Ford Transit van index - W541 OHT  involved in theft  Three males seen
Country shop in a rural location. During the day whilst shop was open, unknown males have entered shop and looked around shop then left. They then moved their vehicle to near to a fire exit door, the males then went through this door and entered a store area containing a large amount of saddles and removed a quantity of saddles placing them into the van and then made off in the vehicle
After a partial stock check between 18-22 saddles to the value of £18,000-£25,000.
Jaguar 17m Dressage saddle black                                
Jaguar 17.5 mw Dressage saddle black                    
Bates Dressage 17.5 W saddle black                         
Ideal Jessica (suede seat 17,5MW dressage                       
Albion X country 18M x deep gusset                              
Albion X country 17.5MW Black                           
Ideal Impala 17.5 MW brown                                      
Ideal Impala 17.5 MW Ranch (very unusual)                       
Ideal Impala 17M brown                                  
3 x Thorowgood pony saddles                             
2 second hand dressage saddles                          
 One rare one is an ideal second hand saddle that is reddish in colour. It is probably one of three in the country. 
Most were covered in fleece type saddle covers.


----------



## twill (24 November 2010)

I would also look out for any grey, charcoal coloured vans with signage on coloured orange.


----------



## JenniferS (4 December 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ideal-Saddles...r_Equipment&hash=item4154eec560#ht_778wt_1139 

These just seem too cheap? And there's two ideal saddles..


----------



## Ebbo (5 December 2010)

So it is true... will pass on details to local horse owners anyway....


----------

